# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pirro i Epirit.

## land

Pirro i Epirit
Pirro (296-272 para Krishtit) [...] Pirroja ishte ,ndoshta, Sundimtari me i shquar i Epirit .Ai, si pasardhes i larget i Akilit, ishte biri i Akidit. Kusheriri i Aleksandrit te Molosise, qe sundoi Moloset e Janines. Fatkeqesisht Akidi u ngaterrua ne grindje politike familjare e krahinore dhe, si rrjedhoje, ne fillim humbi mbreterine e pastaj edhe jeten ne vitin 313 para Kr. i biri tij, Pirroja ne ate kohe vetem 6 vjec, u shpetua nga Glauku, Princi i fisit Ilir te Taulanteve. Ne moshe te re ai hipi ne fron per nje kohe te shkurter, por u rrezua prej tij dhe filloi karrieren ushtarake me Antigonin e Maqedonise, Komandantin veteran qe kishte sherbyer me Aleksandrin e Madh.

Ne njeren nga betejat ai u kap rob dhe u dergua si peng ne Aleksandri. Aty fitoi admirimin e Ptolemit, i cili i dha per grua te bijen dhe ne vitin 296 para Kr.e vuri perseri ne fronin e mbreterise se tij. Pirro gezonte nam per fisnikerine dhe trimerine e tij ne beteje. Epirotet e quainin Shqiponje. Sipas nje tradite Shqipetare pretendohet se emri Shqipetare (Bij te Shqipes) e ka origjinen nga thenie e Pirros. Kur dikush levdonte zhdervjelltesine e levizjes se trupave te tij, ai i pergjigjet me krenari se nje gje te tille ishte normale, pasi ushtaret e tij Ishin Bijte e Shqipes, keshtu qe livjet e tyre. Natyrisht u shembellenin fluturimeve te madherishme te mbretit te shpendeve. Sipas nje versioni tjeter, disi te ndryshem, kur trupat e tij thurnin levdata sulmeve te tij te guxishme e te shpejta dhe e quanin Shqiponje ai iu pergjigjej se ata ishin Flatrat e tij , qe benin te mundur fluturimin e shpejte te shqiponjes . Thuhet se kjo coi ne adoptimin e ketij emri , te cilin Populli shqiptar e perdor edhe sot e kesaj dite. Pra jo ALBANE por Shqipetare ose Bij te Shqipes.

Pikerisht ne kete kohe kolonite te Korfuzit e te ishujve te tjere ne Detin Jon nisen ta therrisnin fqinjin e tyre ne kontinent Epir (Toke ne kontinent),per te dalluar ate nga banesa e tyre ishullore. Gradualisht historianet greke e nxoren jashte perdorimi termin Molosia dhe zune te perdornin emertime te tilla si Mbreteria e Epirit ose Pirro i Epirit. Sidoqofte, ky ndryshim emri nuk ndikoi ne karakterin Pellazg apo Shqipetar te asaj krahine. Epiri u shtri ne jug deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise (Artes). Ne fakt, Gjeografi grek Straboni, shkruante se per arkananiasit, qe jane grek.kurse ne te majten ndodhen Nikopoja dhe Kasopia, qe jane Epirote. Pra , Straboni bente dallimin midis epiroteve dhe grekeve. Ambrakia dikur kishte qen nje qytete i lulezuar, mirepo tani ishte rrenuar. Pirroja e zbukuroi ate me shume se cdo njeri tjeter dhe e beri rezidencen e tij Mbreterore. Pirroja njihej nga te gjithe si nje princ i madh dhe i mire. Ai zgjeroi territorin e vet duke ishullin e Korfuzit dhe krahinat te Maqedonise. Ne ate atmosfere ku mbizoteronte Lufta e vazhdueshme per pushtet midis Princave krahinore dhe me ata kufij shume te luhatshem, qe percaktonin juridiksionin e tyre, konflikti ishte i pashmangshem dhe i perjetshem, thuhet se gjate nje beteje me faresisin e vet Maqedon, ushtareve maqedonas u beri aq shume pershtypje shembellimi i Pirros me Aleksandrin e Madhe ,saqe braktisen Mbretin e tyre dhe u bashkuan me te. Dhe vertet, kur maqedonet e rrezuan nga froni mbretin e tyre pazot. Demetrin, ata e ftuan Pirron qe te sundonte edhe mbi Maqedonine. Mirepo, brenda shtate muajve ai e kuptoi se maqedont krenare do te preferonin me mire qe sundimtar Maqedonas me te keq maqedonas, sesa nje te mire jomaqedonas. Prandaj hoqi dore vullnetarisht nga froni ne Vitin 287 para Kr.Pirroja enderronte te ngrinte nje perandori ne perendim, te ngjashme me ate te propozuar 40 vjet me pare nga kusheriri i atit te tij, Aleksander Molosi. Roma, qe tradicionalisht konsiderohet e themeluar ne vitin 753p.e.s, ishte ngritur gradualisht si qytet-shtet me i fuqishem ne Itali dhe, me pas, kishte bashkuar grupet e ndryshme ne nje konfederate nen udheheqjen Romak. Si rrjedhoje, ajo ishte bere gati nje republike e bashkuar. Mjaft e fuqishme. Pushtimi i galeve apo i kelteve vershoi nga Veriu rreth Vitit 400 para Kr..,duke e shkaterruar Romen pjeserisht me ane te nje zjarri ne vitin 390 para Kr..dhe duke dominar nje pjese te madhe te Italise per njefare kohe. Luftrat samnite te viteve 326-312 para Kr..dhe 299-291 para Kr..sapo kishin perfunduar kur Pirroja nisi te hidhte nje sy nga Perendimi i frymezuar ndoshta nga ura portative qe kishte ngritur mbi Hellespont persiani Kserksi 200 vjet me pare, Pirroja, sipas Plinit, ishte i pari qe konceptoi nje ure te ngjashme permes Adriatikut ne piken e tij me te ngushte, ne ngushtincen e Otrantos.Rasti i volitshem erdhi ne vitin 282 para Kr.Qyteti i pasur tregtar i Tarentit(Taranto) ne jug te Italise, nje koloni Spartane, e kishte hale ne sy floten Romake ne portin e vet (gje qe binte ne kundershtim me marreveshjen) dhe i kerkoi ndihme Pirros .Pa pritur qe te zgjidhte problemet inxhinjerike te ures, ai shfrytezoi medoten konvencionale, duke kaluar me anije permes Adriatikut.25.000 trupa. Pervec 3000 kalores, ai mori dhe 19 elefante lufte, kafshe gjigande te cilat italianet i shihnin per here te pare. Kur pane ushtrine romake qe afrohej Tarentit ia dhane Pirros komanden supreme te forcave antiromake, duke preferuar qe me mire ti nenshtroheshin Pirros pellazg, sesa Romakeve Barbare. Ne fillim, Pirro i shkroi konsullit Romak, Valer Levinit,duke i kerkuar qe te vepronte si arbiter midis Romes dhe Tarentit. Mirepo konsulli ia preu shkurt.duke i thene qe te shihte punet e veta e te kthehej ne Epir. Kur prapavija romake kapi nje spiun Epirot, Levini i tregoje atij legjionit gjate nje loje stervitore dhe pastaj e leshoi qe ti thoshte Pirros se, nese e brente kureshtja per ushtaret dhe taktikat romake, duhej te shkonte e ti shihte me syte e vet. Ne betejen qe u zhvillua me pas ne Heraklea, afer Tarentit(280 para Kr.)Pirroja u ndesh me nje ushtri Romake dy here me te madhe se ushtria e tij dhe doli Fitimtar. Mirepo, ai humbi aq shume oficere dhe ushtare, saqe thirri:Edhe nje beteje tjeter si kjo dhe me duhet te kthehem vetem ne EpirePrej ketej lindi edhe shprehja Fitore si e Pirros. Ky ishte kontakti i pare ushtarak i Romes me Boten Greke ne lindje. Por jo i fundit. Duke shpresuar per paqen dhe Lirine e bashkesive greke ne Itali. Pirro dergoi ne Rome ministrin e tij me te zote ne artin e oratorise, Linean, kujtesa fenomenale e ketij te durguari e habiti Plinin, pasi ai Kishte fiksuar emrat e senatoreve dhe te kaloresve romake vetem nje dite mberritje ne Rome. Por Roma nuk pranoi te hynte ne bisedime, prandaj Pirro marshoi drejt kryeqytetit, i cili mbrohej nga ushtria dhe milicia. Ne pamundesi qe ta pushtonte qytetin, ai u kthye mbrasht qe te kalonte dimrin ne Jug. Gjate rruges, leshoi roberit romake te veshur e te mbathur dhe me para, duke u thene qe te ndermjetesonin per paqen ne emer te tij. Nderkohe, Kartagjena pranoi ti vinte ne ndihme Romes me nje aleance ushtarake, duke shpresuar qe te zgjeronte zoterimet e saj ne Sicili. Kjo e alarmoi shume kolonine greke te Sirakuzes, e cila iu lut Pirros per ndihme ushtarake kunder Kartagjenes. Pirroja nuk priti qe ti thonin 2 here. Ai u hodh ne Sicili ne Vitin 278 para Kr..dhe me stragjedine e tij te shkelqyer arriti tua rimerrte Kartagjenasve pjesen me te madhe te ishullit. Fatkeqsisht ai u perpoq te sundonte mbi keta greke liridashes po aq arbiterisht sa edhe Ptolemi mbi Egjiptin, prandaj greket nuk mund ta duronin dot. Ata e hodhen poshte oferten e tij qe te behej mbreti i tyre:disa prej tyre preferonin me mire Kartagjenen sesa regjimin ushtarak. Dionisi i Halikarnasit,qe duhe te jete ndikuar si historian nga origjina e tij greke dhe nga ambienti romake ku jetonte, ia hodhi fajin Pirros. Ai shkruante se Pirroja u soll ne menyre arrogante e tiranike, ashtu si shtypersit e tyre italiane, duke konfiskuar pasurite dhe duke shperndare ofiqe te larta per miqte e kapitenet e tij. Ai internoi, e madje ekzekutoi njerez te shquar me akuza te sajuara, fyu ndjenjat e Popullates duke plackitur thesaret e paruajtura ne tempujt e tyre. Kur u terhoq ne drejtim te Tarentit, ererat e terbuara shkaterruan disa nga anijet e tij, midis te cilave edhe ato qe nbartnin thesarin e popullit. Megjithate avantazhet e shumta qe kishte, Pirroja e humbi betejen tjeterper shkake te zemerimit te perendeshes. Kjo ishte beteja joperfundimtare e Bevenetos. Pas kesaj, ne vitin 275 para Kr..ai u kthye ne atdhe, duke lene pas nje garnizon ne Tarent, por duke e lene ne Itali ne duart e Romakeve. Jo vetem Epiri, por edhe Greqia dhe gjithe Lindja po beheshin tashme te te vetedijshem per fuqine e re qe po ngirhej ne Perendim. Edhe Ptolemi i Egjiptit po perpiqej te zgjeronte kufijet e tij. I pakenaqur me kontrollin e rrugeve detare ne Egje, ai nxiti kryengritje ne Greqi e Maqedoni. Ne fakt, Pirros iu mbush mendja fare lehte per te pushtuar Maqedonine nga perendimi, por kjo nuk dha ndonje rezultat te madhe. Nderkohe, ILIRINE nuk mund ta sulmonte, pasi mbreti i saj Glauku,e kishte strehuar qe te vogel dhe e kishte ndimuar te hipte ne fronin e MOLOSISE qe ne moshen 12 vjecare. Keshtu,ai i drejtoi armet kunder Greqise. Depertoi ne lindje deri ne Argosine Pelopenezit dhe u step nga frika kur pa argivet nuk donin te pranonin brenda mureve te qytetit. Pikerisht aty ,ne Argosin pellazg,ne vitin 272 Para Kr..karriera e tij do merrte fund. Ashtu si heroi i tij Aleksandri i Madhe, qe e kishte mbyllur karrieren e tij te shkelqyer ne menyre aq te lavdishme me turp ne muret e Argosit.kur nje grua e zemeruar do ti hidhte nje tjegull nga catia e do ta linte te vdekur ne vend! Ne vepren e tij Historia Natyrore, Plini shkroi per nje dukuri shume te pazakonte qe ndodhi ne Rome.Dite qe Vdiq Pirroja,kokat e prera te kafsheve te flijuara rrokullisen ne toke,duke lepire gjakun e tyre.shenje kjo jashtzakonishte e mbare Nje bust, te cilin studiuesit e identifikojne si me ate te Pirros, u gjet ne Herkulan,ne rreze te malit te Vezuvit, dhe ruhet ne Muzeun Arkeologjik Kombetar te Napolit.

Aleksandri (272-?Para Kr.)

Vendin e Pirros e zuri i biri, Aleksandri, i cili pati grindje te vazhdueshme me MAQEDONINE. Sidoqeofte, eshte domethenes fakti qe asnjera nga keto mbreteri te hershme Shqipetare nuk kerkoi aleance me Greqine per te luftuar kunder tjetres.
Copezimi (?-168 para Kr..) Pas Aleksandrit, Epiri u nda misdis nje numri prinash fisnore, te cilet i qeverisnin krahinat e tyre si mbreteri te vogla. Shume prej tyre moren anen e Perseut te Maqedonise ne luften e tij kundra Romes. Rrjedhimisht, senati i zemeruar Romak e urdheroi gjeneralin e sapoemeruar, Emil Paulin, te autorizonte ushtaret e tij qe, si ndeshkim, te placiksnin qytetet e Epirit. Pas betejes se Pidnes trupat Romake shkaterruan 70 qytete Epirote,pjesa me e madhe e te cileve i perkiste fisit te molosve,dhe kishin si skllever 150.000 banore. Shumica e tyre u transportuan ne Itali. Nje shekull me vone Straboni shkruante se, ndonese zonat fshatare ishin te ashpera e plot me male,  I Gjithe Epiri dhe Iliria dikur ishin teresisht te populluara. Tani pjesa me e madhe ka mbetur e shkrete, kurse zonat e banuara jane katandisur ne fshatra ose ne rrenpja. Madje edheOrakulli i Dodones ka mbetur pothuajse i braktisur fare. Deshmi te heshtura te hakmarrjes te eger te Romes mbi Epirin u gjeten 2000 vjet me vone, kur germimet ne Antigonea te Gjirokastres nxoren ne drite nje shtrese goxha e trashe prej hiri, te mbetur nga zjarri qe rrenoi plotesisht kete qytet dhe 69 te tjere si ai

----------


## land

Pirro i Epirit, madhështia shqiptare e antikitetit
Historia e mbretit më të famshëm ilir. Lidhja e gjakut me Akilin dhe përplasjet me qytet-shtetet greke.

Erjon Fisniku

Të gjithë e dinë atë shprehjen e famshme si fitorja e Pirros. Në fakt këtë e dinë jo vetëm shqiptarët e grekët, por e gjithë bota e sidomos ata të cilët kanë sadopak njohuri nga historia antike e arkeologjia. E pra kjo shprehje që bën fjalë për ato lloj fitoresh, të cilat arrihen me shumë mund e humbje njerëzore, i referohet shprehjes së nxjerrë nga strategu e luftëtari i Madh i lashtësisë, Pirroja i Epirit. Pavarësisht se debati mbi origjinën e tij është akoma i ndezur edhe sot e kësaj dite, shumë burime historike, shkrime e botime i japin gjithnjë e më shumë të drejtë tezës se ai është një paraardhës i shqiptarëve të sotëm e pasardhës i pellazgëve. Në këtë numër do të flasim mbi jetën e veprën e tij duke u bazuar në disa botime në gjuhën shqipe e atë angleze.

Pirroja ishte ndoshta sundimtari më i shquar i Epirit. Ai, si pasardhës i largët i Akilit, ishte biri i Akidit dhe kushëriri i Aleksandrit të Molosisë, që sundoi Molosët e Janinës. Fatkeqësisht Akidi u ngatërrua në grindje politike familjare e krahinore dhe, si rrjedhojë, në fillim humbi mbretërinë e pastaj edhe jetën në vitin 313 para Kr. I biri tij, Pirroja në atë kohë vetëm 6 vjeç, u shpëtua nga Glauku, Princi i fisit Ilir të Taulantëve. Në moshë të re ai hipi në fron për një kohë të shkurtër, por u rrëzua prej tij dhe filloi karrierën ushtarake me Antigonin e Maqedonisë, komandantin veteran që kishte shërbyer me Aleksandrin e Madh. Në njërën nga betejat ai u kap rob dhe u dërgua si peng në Aleksandri. Aty fitoi admirimin e Ptolemit, i cili i dha për grua të bijën dhe në vitin 296 para Kr. e vuri përsëri në fronin e mbretërisë së tij. Pirro gëzonte nam për fisnikërinë dhe trimërinë e tij në beteja. Epirotët e quanin "Shqiponjë". Sipas një tradite shqiptare pretendohet se emri "Shqiptar" (Bij të Shqipes) e ka origjinën nga një thënie e Pirros. Kur dikush lëvdonte zhdërvjelltësinë e lëvizjes së trupave të tij, ai i përgjigjej me krenari se një gjë e tillë ishte normale, pasi ushtarët e tij ishin "Bijtë e Shqipes", kështu që lëvizjet e tyre, natyrisht u shëmbëllenin fluturimeve të madhërishme të mbretit të shpendëve. Sipas një versioni tjetër, disi të ndryshëm, kur trupat e tij i thurnin lëvdata sulmeve të tij të guxishme e të shpejta dhe e quanin "Shqiponjë" ai iu përgjigjej se ata ishin flatrat e tij, që bënin të mundur fluturimin e shpejtë të shqiponjës. Thuhet se kjo çoi në adoptimin e këtij emri, të cilin populli shqiptar e përdor edhe sot e kësaj dite. Pra jo "Albanë" por "Shqiptarë" ose "Bij të Shqipes". Pikërisht në këtë kohë kolonitë e Korfuzit e të ishujve të tjere në Detin Jon nisën ta thërrisnin fqinjin e tyre në kontinent "Epir" (Tokë në kontinent),për ta dalluar atë nga vendbanimi i tyre ishullor.

Molosia shndërrohet në Epir

Gradualisht historianët greke e nxorrën jashtë përdorimit termin "Molosia" dhe zunë të përdornin emërtime të tilla si "Mbretëria e Epirit" ose "Pirro i Epirit". Sidoqoftë, ky ndryshim emri nuk ndikoi në karakterin pellazg apo shqiptar të asaj krahine. Epiri u shtri në jug deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë (Artës). Në fakt, gjeografi grek Straboni, shkruante se "për arkananiasit se janë grekë, kurse në të majtën ndodhen Nikopoja dhe Kasopia, që janë epirote". Pra, Straboni bënte dallimin midis epirotëve dhe grekëve. Ambrakia dikur kishte qenë një qytet i lulëzuar, mirëpo tani ishte rrënuar. Pirroja "e zbukuroi atë më shumë se çdo njeri tjetër dhe e bëri rezidencën e tij mbretërore. Pirroja njihej nga të gjithë si një princ i madh dhe i drejtë. Ai zgjeroi territorin e vet duke përfshirë në të edhe ishullin e Korfuzit dhe krahina e Maqedonisë. Në atë atmosferë ku mbizotëronte lufta e vazhdueshme për pushtet midis princave krahinorë dhe atyre me kufinj shumë të luhatshëm, që përcaktonin juridiksionin e tyre, konflikti ishte i pashmangshëm dhe i përjetshëm, thuhet se gjatë një beteje me farefisin e vet maqedon, ushtarëve maqedonas u bëri aq shumë përshtypje shembëllimi i Pirros me Aleksandrin e Madh, saqë braktisën mbretin e tyre dhe u bashkuan me të. Dhe vërtetë, kur maqedonët e rrëzuan nga froni mbretin e tyre të pazot, Demetrin, ata e ftuan Pirron që të sundonte edhe mbi Maqedoninë. Mirëpo, brenda shtatë muajve ai e kuptoi se maqedonët krenarë do të preferonin më mirë që sundimtar i Maqedonisë të bëhej më i keqi prej maqedonasve, sesa një nga më të mirët jomaqedonas. Prandaj hoqi dorë vullnetarisht nga froni në vitin 287 para Kr. Pirroja ëndërronte të ngrinte një perandori në perëndim, të ngjashme me atë të propozuar 40 vjet më parë nga kushëriri i atit të tij, Aleksandër Molosi.

Roma, perandoria e re në perëndim

Roma, që tradicionalisht konsiderohet e themeluar në vitin 753p.e.s, ishte ngritur gradualisht si qytet-shteti më i fuqishëm në gadishullin italik dhe, më pas, kishte bashkuar grupet e ndryshme në një konfederatë nën udhëheqjen romake. Si rrjedhojë, ajo ishte bërë gati një republikë e bashkuar, mjaft e fuqishme. Pushtimi i galëve apo i keltëve vërshoi nga Veriu rreth vitit 400 para Kr., duke e shkatërruar Romën pjesërisht me anë të një zjarri në vitin 390 para Kr. dhe duke dominuar një pjesë të madhe të Italisë për njëfarë kohe. Luftrat samnite të viteve 326-312 para Kr. dhe 299-291 para Kr. sapo kishin përfunduar kur Pirroja nisi të hidhte një sy nga Perëndimi, i frymëzuar ndoshta nga ura portative që kishte ngritur mbi Hellespont persiani Kserksi 200 vjet më parë.

Beteja në Taranto

Pirroja, sipas Plinit, ishte i pari që konceptoi një urë të ngjashme përmes Adriatikut në pikën e tij më të ngushtë, në ngushticën e Otrantos. Rasti i volitshëm erdhi në vitin 282 para Kr. Qyteti i pasur tregtar i Tarentit(Taranto) në jug të Italisë, një koloni spartane, e kishte halë në sy flotën romake në portin e vet (gjë që binte në kundërshtim me marrëveshjen) dhe i kërkoi ndihmë Pirros. Pa pritur që të zgjidhte problemet inxhinjerike të urës, ai shfrytëzoi medotën konvencionale, duke kaluar me anije përmes Adriatikut 25.000 trupa. Përveç 3000 kalorësve, ai mori dhe 19 elefantë lufte, kafshë gjigande të cilat italianët i shihnin për herë të parë në atë kohë. Kur panë ushtrinë romake që i afrohej Tarentit, banorët e tij, pra të kolonisë spartane, ia dhanë Pirros komandën supreme të forcave antiromake, duke preferuar që më mirë t"i nënshtroheshin Pirros pellazg, sesa romakeve barbarë. Në fillim, Pirro i shkroi konsullit romak, Valer Levinit, duke i kërkuar që të vepronte si arbitër midis Romës dhe Tarentit. Mirëpo konsulli ia preu shkurt, duke i thënë të shihte punët e veta e të kthehej në Epir. Kur prapavija romake kapi një spiun epirot, Levini i tregoi atij legjionet gjatë një loje stërvitore dhe pastaj e lëshoi që ti thoshte Pirros se, nëse e brente kureshtja për ushtarët dhe taktikat romake, duhej të shkonte e ti shihte me sytë e vet. Në betejën që u zhvillua më pas në Heraklea, afër Tarentit(280 para Kr.)Pirroja u ndesh me një ushtri romake dy herë më të madhe se ushtria e tij dhe doli fitimtar.

Fitore si e Pirros

Mirëpo, ai humbi aq shumë oficerë dhe ushtarë, saqë thirri: "Edhe një betejë tjetër si kjo dhe më duhet të kthehem vetëm në Epir". Prej këtej lindi edhe shprehja "Fitore si e Pirros. Ky ishte kontakti i parë ushtarak i Romës me botën helenike në lindje. Por jo i fundit. Duke shpresuar për paqen dhe lirinë e bashkësive greke në Itali, Pirro dërgoi në Romë ministrin e tij më të zotin në artin e oratorisë, Linean, kujtesa fenomenale e këtij të dërguari e habiti Plinin, pasi ai "kishte fiksuar emrat e senatorëve dhe të kalorësve romakë vetëm me një ditë qëndrimi në Romë. Por Roma nuk pranoi të hynte në bisedime, prandaj Pirro marshoi drejt kryeqytetit, i cili mbrohej nga ushtria. Në pamundësi që ta pushtonte qytetin, ai u kthye mbrasht që të kalonte dimrin në Jug. Gjatë rrugës, lëshoi robërit romakë të veshur e të mbathur para, duke u thëne që të ndërmjetësonin për paqen në emër të tij. Ndërkohë, Kartagjena pranoi ti vinte në ndihme Romës me një aleancë ushtarake, duke shpresuar që të zgjeronte zotërimet e saj në Siçili. Kjo e alarmoi shumë koloninë greke të Sirakuzës, e cila iu lut Pirros për ndihme ushtarake kundër Kartagjenës. Pirroja nuk priti që ti thonin dy herë. Ai u hodh në Siçili ne vitin 278 para Kr.. dhe me strategjinë e tij të shkëlqyer arriti t"ua rimerrte kartagjenasve pjesën më të madhe të ishullit. Fatkeqësisht ai u përpoq të sundonte mbi këta grekë liridashës po aq arbitrarisht sa edhe Ptolemi mbi Egjiptin, prandaj grekët nuk mund ta duronin dot. Ata e hodhën poshtë ofertën e tij që të bëhej mbreti i tyre: disa prej tyre preferonin më mirë Kartagjenën sesa regjimin ushtarak.


LETËRSIA ANTIKE
Dionisi: Perënditë e Olimpit u zemëruan me Pirron

Dionisi i Halikarnasit, që duhet të jetë ndikuar si historian nga origjina e tij greke dhe nga ambienti romak ku jetonte, ia hodhi fajin Pirros. Ai shkruante se Pirroja u soll në mënyrë arrogante e tiranike, ashtu si shtypesit e tyre italiane, duke konfiskuar pasuritë dhe duke shpërndarë ofiqe të larta për miqtë e kapitenët e tij. Ai internoi, e madje ekzekutoi njerëz të shquar me akuza të sajuara, fyu ndjenjat e popullatës duke plaçkitur thesaret e paruajtura në tempujt e tyre. Kur u tërhoq në drejtim të Tarentit, erërat e tërbuara shkatërruan disa nga anijet e tij, midis të cilave edhe ato që mbartnin thesarin e popullit. Megjithatë avantazhet e shumta që kishte, Pirroja e humbi betejën tjetër "për shkak të zemërimit të perëndeshës". Kjo ishte beteja jopërfundimtare e Bevenetos. Pas kësaj, në vitin 275 para Kr..ai u kthye në atdhe, duke lënë pas një garnizon në Tarent, por duke e lënë në Itali në duart e romakëve. Jo vetëm Epiri, por edhe Greqia dhe gjithë Lindja po bëheshin tashmë të vetëdijshëm për fuqinë e re që po ngirhej në Perëndim. Edhe Ptolemi i Egjiptit po përpiqej të zgjeronte kufijtë e tij. I pakënaqur me kontrollin e rrugëve detare në Egje, ai nxiti kryengritje në Greqi e Maqedoni. Në fakt, Pirros iu mbush mendja fare lehtë për të pushtuar Maqedoninë nga perëndimi, por kjo nuk dha ndonjë rezultat të madh. Ndërkohe, Ilirinë nuk mund ta sulmonte, pasi mbreti i saj Glauku, e kishte strehuar që të vogël dhe e kishte ndimuar të hipte në fronin e Molosisë që në moshën 12 vjeçare. Kështu, ai i drejtoi armët kundër Greqisë. Depërtoi në lindje deri në Argosinë e Pelopenezit dhe u step nga frika kur pa argivet që nuk donin ta pranonin brenda mureve të qytetit. Pikërisht aty, në Argosin pellazg, në vitin 272 Para Kr..karriera e tij do merrte fund.


LEGJENDAT
Vdekje çuditshme për një hero

Ashtu si heroi i tij, Aleksandri i Madh, që e kishte mbyllur karrierën e tij të shkëlqyer në mënyrë aq të dhimbshme, lavdishme edhe Pirroja e mbylli po ashtu në mënyrë shumë tragjike e disi të çuditshme për një hero aq të madh, në muret e Argosit, kur një grua e zemëruar do ti hidhte një tjegull nga çatia e do ta linte të vdekur në vend! Në vepren e tij Historia Natyrore, Plini shkroi për një dukuri shumë të pazakontë që ndodhi në Romë. "Ditën që vdiq Pirroja, kokat e prera të kafshëve të flijuara rrokulliseshin në tokë, duke lëpirë gjakun e tyre, shenjë kjo jashtëzakonisht e mbarë". Një bust, të cilin studiuesit e identifikojnë si me atë të Pirros, u gjet në Herkulan, në rrëzë të malit të Vezuvit, dhe ruhet në Muzeun Arkeologjik Kombëtar të Napolit. Vendin e Pirros e zuri i biri, Aleksandri, i cili pati grindje të vazhdueshme me Maqedoninë. Sidoqoftë, është domethënës fakti që asnjëra nga këto mbretëri të hershme jogreke (shqiptare) nuk kërkoi aleance me Greqinë për të luftuar kundër njëra - tjetrës.


KONFLIKTET
Rrënimi i Epirit pas Pirros

Pas Aleksandrit, Epiri u nda midis një numri principatash fisnore, të cilat qeveriseshin nga krerët e tyre në krahinat përkatëse si mbretëri të vogla. Shumë prej tyre morën anën e Perseut të Maqedonisë në luftën e tij kundra Romës. Rrjedhimisht, senati i zemëruar romak e urdhëroi gjeneralin e sapoemëruar, Emil Paulin, të autorizonte ushtarët e tij që, si ndëshkim, të plaçkisnin qytetet e Epirit. Pas betejës së Pidnës trupat romake shkatërruan 70 qytete Epirote, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave i përkiste fisit të molosëve, dhe kishin si skllevër 150.000 banorë. Shumica e tyre u transportuan në Itali. Një shekull më vonë Straboni shkruante se, ndonëse zonat fshatare ishin të ashpra e plot me male, "i gjithë Epiri dhe Iliria dikur ishin terësisht të populluara. Tani pjesa më e madhe ka mbetur e shkretë, kurse zonat e banuara janë katandisur në fshatra ose në rrenoja. Madje edhe Orakulli i Dodonës ka mbetur pothuajse i braktisur fare. "Dëshmi të heshtura të hakmarrjes se egër të Romës mbi Epirin u gjetën 2000 vjet më vonë, kur gërmimet në Antigonea të Gjirokastrës nxorrën në dritë një shtresë goxha të trashë prej hiri, të mbetur nga zjarri që rrënoi plotësisht këtë qytet dhe 69 të tjere si ai.

----------


## land

Plutarku / Jetët Paralele / Ilirët dhe Iliria në autorët antikë. A.Sh.Sh

Paraardhësit dhe fëmijëria.

Thonë se i pari që u bë mbret i thesprotëve dhe i molosëve, pas përmbytjes qe Faetoni, i cili ishte njëri prej atyre që erdhën në Epir bashkë me Pellazgun dhe disa thonë se aty në mes të molosëve banuan Deukalioni e Pirrua, pasi ndërtuan tempullin e Dodonës. Me kalimin e kohës pastaj, Neptolemi, birr i Akilit, me njerëzit që kishte sjell me vete pushtoi vendin dhe la pas tij një dinasti mbretërish, që u quajtën pirridë sepse ai, kur qe fëmijë qe mbiquajtur Pirro, dhe Pirro quajti njërin nga djemtë e tij të ligjshëm, që e kishte me Lanasën, të bijën e Kleodaut, birit të Hyllit. Dhe prandaj edhe Akili në Epir nderohej si hyjni dhe në gjuhën e atij vendi u quajt Aspet.

Pas mbretërve të parë, ndër ata të mesit, të cilët ishin gati barbarë dhe të parëndësishëm për fuqinë dhe ndërmarrjet e tyre, i pari që u dallua, pse zbukuroi qytetet sipas zakoneve greke, u dha dituri dhe ligje të mira, thonë se qe Tarrypa. Biri i Tarrypës ishte Alketa, i Alketës Aryba dhe nga Aryba e Troa lindi Aiakidi. Ky u martua me Ftien, bijën e Menonit thesal, i cili u bë i përmendur për luftën e Lamisë, në të cilën u bë njeriu më në zë pas Leostenit[3]. Nga Ftia Aiakidi pati Diedamenë, Troen dhe Pirron.

Kur molosët ngritën krye, dëbuan Aiakidin dhe thirrën në fuqi të bijtë e Neoptolemit; miqtë e aiakidëve i zunë dhe i vranë, por Androklidi dhe Angeli, me disa të tjerë, mundën ta fshehin Pirron e vogël, që e kërkonin armiqë dhe të ikin...

Pasi shpëtuan kështu nga ndjekësit, arritën në Iliri tek mbreti Glaukia dhe, si e gjetën në shtëpi së bashku me të shoqen, e vendosën fëmijën përdhe në mes të tyre. Mbreti atëherë ra në mendim sepse kishte frikë nga Kasandri, që ishte armik i Aiakidit dhe për një kohë të gjatë po mendohej në heshtje. Në këtë kohë Pirrua vetvetiu u afrua këmbadorar gjer tek mbreti dhe i kapi me dorë rrobën dhe u ngrit në këmbë, duke u mbajtur në gjunjët e tij, e bëri të qeshë një herë, po pastaj i shkaktoi dhimbje, duke qëndruar si një lutës që derdh lot. Disa thonë se ai nuk i ra ndër këmbë Glaukisë, por duke zënë me dorë altarin e perëndive qëndroi pranë tij dhe e pushtoi dhe kjo iu duk Glaukisë se ishte diçka hynore. Prandaj ia dorëzoi Pirron menjëherë të shoqes me urdhër që ta rriste së bashku me bijtë e tjerë dhe, pak më vonë, megjithëse fëmija u kërkua nga armiqtë e tij e megjithëse Kasandri i premtoi dyqind talente, mbreti nuk ia dorëzoi; por kur arriti në moshën dymbëdhjetë vjeç, pasi e dërgoi me një ushtri të madhe në Epir, e vendosi aty në fron...

----------


## land

Përgatitja fizike dhe ngjitja në pushtet

Kur ishte afërsisht shtatëmbëdhjetë vjeç dhe kujtonte se kishte siguruar fronin, iu desh të bënte një udhëtim mbasi, njëri nga djemtë e Glaukisë, me të cilin ishte rritur së bashku, do të martohej. Atëherë molosët u ngritën[1] për të dytën herë, dëbuan miqtë e tij, i rrëmbyen pasurinë dhe thirrën në fron Neoptolemin. Duke humbur kështu mbretërinë dhe i braktisur nga të gjithë, Pirrua shkoi pranë Demetrit, të birit të Antigonit[2], që ishte martuar me të motrën e tij Deidamenë...

Duke marrë pjesë në betejën e madhe të Ipsos[3], në të cilën luftuan të gjithë mbretërit[4], Pirrua që ishte akoma i ri luftoi sëbashku me ushtarët e Demetrit, i vuri përpara ata që ishin drejtuar kundër tij dhe u bë i shquar midis luftëtarëve. Nuk e braktisi Demetrin as edhe kur u mund; përkundrazi i bëri që ti mbeten besnike qytetet e Helladës dhe kur ai [Demetri] lidhi marrëveshje me Ptolemeun, Pirrua shkoi në Egjipt si peng. Këtu i dha Ptolemeut prova të mëdha të forcës dhe guximit të tij në gjueti dhe në ushtrimet gjimnastikore dhe si e pa që Berenika kishte fuqi të madhe dhe, nga vyrtyti e urtësia, ua kalonte grave të tjera të Ptolemeut, iu tregua shumë i respektueshëm. Meqënëse ishte i shkathët për të bërë për vete më të fortët, ashtu sikurse urrente frikacakët dhe ishte mbi të gjitha i sjellshëm e i urtë në jetë, u zgjodh midis princave të tjerë të rinj për tu martuar me Antigonën, njërën prej vajzave të Berenikës, që e kishte me Filipin, para se të martohej me Ptolemeun.

Kjo martesë e rriti më tepër emrin e Pirros; duke patur edhe ndihmën e gruas së tij të mençur, Antigonës, ia arriti të mbledhë të hodha dhe ushtri dhe u nis për në Epir, për tu vendosur në fron. Këtu u prit me gëzim nga një shumicë e madhe populli, që e urrenin Neoptolemin, i cili sundonte në mënyrë mizore dhe të egër. Megjithatë, nga frika se mos Neoptolemi kërkonte ndihmën e ndonjë mbreti tjetër, i propozoi paqe dhe miqësi, duke e bërë shok në pushtet. Por me kalimin e kohës disa njerëz, që dëshironin të gjallnin ndërmjet tyre dyshime, zunë të intrigonin fsheurazi, duke i nxitur njërin kundër tjetrit. 

Sidoqoftë shkaku që e shtyu Pirron të vepronte, thuhet se ishte ky: Mbretërit, pasi i bënin fli Zotit të luftës në Pasaron të Molosisë, e kishin zakon të betoheshin para epirotëve se do të sundonin sipas ligjeve, kurse epirotët u betoheshin atyre se do të mbronin mbretërinë sipas ligjeve. Kjo ceremoni zhvillohej në praninë e të dy mbretërve, të rrethuar nga miqtë e tyre, që shkëmbenin me këtë rast shumë peshqeshe. Me këtë rast Geloni, besnik i Neoptolemit, pasi përshëndeti në mënyrë miqësore Pirron, i bëri peshqeshe dy pendë qe.

Myrtili, njëri nga shërbëtorët e Pirros, ia kërkoi: por meqënëse ai ia dha një tjetri, në vend të tij, Geloni kujtoi se Myrtili ishte fyer. E thirri prandaj për darkë dhe në mes të verës, siç thonin disa, pasi kishte përfituar prej tij, që ishte në lule të rinisë, e pruri fjalën atje ku duhej, duke e ftuar të hidhej nga ana e Neoptolemit dhe të helmonte Pirron. Myrtili e pranoi propozimin, duke u hequr se u bind dhe i pëlqente kjo punë, kurse nga ana tjetër i njoftoi Pirros...

Kur mori vesh këtë Pirrua, aty për aty e mbajti veten, por më vonë, duke u siguruar se epirotët më të fuqishëm i kishte nga ana e tij dhe e shtynin që ta zhdukte Neoptolemin e të mos kënaqej me një pjesë të vogël të pushtetit, por të vlerësonte virtytet e tija të larta për të kryer vepra të mëdha, dhe përveç kësaj i shtyrë nga dyshimi se Neoptolemi mund ta vriste më parë, në ditën e flijimit e thirri për drekë dhe vrau.

___________________
1. Në vitin 302 p.e.s.
2. Demetri i mbiquajturi Poliorket (307-283)
3. Qytet i Frygisë. Beteja u zhvillua në vitin 301 p.e.s prej Kasandrit, Seleukut, Lysimahut, Ptolemeut të bashkuar kundër Antigonit I dhe Demetrit, të birit të tij.
4. Komandantët e Aleksandrit të Madh, të cilët pas vdekjes së tij kishin ndarë perandorinë.

----------


## land

Dëshira për pushtime, beteja dhe fama.

Në kujtim gjithmonë të Berenikës dhe të Ptolemeut, kur i lindi një fëmijë nga Antigona e quajti Ptoleme dhe kur themeloi një qytet në gadishullin e Epirit e quajti Berenika.
Pas kësaj, duke menduar për ndërrmarje të shumta e të mëdha dhe duke shpresuar të pushtonte të gjitha tokat fqinje, gjeti mënyrën se si të përzihet në punët e Maqedonisë me këtë shkak: djali i madh i Kasandrit, Antipari, kishte vrarë të ëmën, Thesalonikën dhe dëbuar të vëllanë Aleksandrin. Ky dërgoi njerëz tek Demetri, për tiu lutur që ta ndihmonte dhe ftoi Pirron. 

Meqënëse Demetri po vononte i zënë me punë të tjera, Pirrua duke u nisur për ndihmë i kërkoi si shpërblim për aleancën Stymfenë dhe Prauenë që ishin pjesë të Maqedonisë, kurse nga popujt e pushtuar Ambrakinë, Akarnaninë dhe Amfilohinë. Djaloshi ia dha dhe ky, pasi i zuri dhe vendosi në to garnizone, po i shkëpuste Antipatrit pjesën tjetër të Maqedonisë për tia dhënë aleatit të tij. Mbreti Lysimah[1] ishte gjithashtu i zënë me punë, por duke dashur ti vinte në ndihmë Antipatrit dhe duke ditur se Pirros nuk i shkonte kurrë ndërmend të tregohej mosmirënjohës ndaj Ptolemeut dhe nuk ia prishte atij për asgjë, i dërgoi një letër të rreme në të cilën i thoshte se Ptolemeu e ftonte të hiqte dorë nga kjo ndërmarrje dhe të pranonte nga Antipatri treqind talente. 

Pirrua si e hapi letrën e kuptoi menjëherë dinakërinë e Lysimahut: përshëndetja me të cilën fillonte letra nuk ishte ajo e zakonshmja: Babai i dërgon përshëndetje të birit, por Mbreti Ptoleme përshëndet mbretin Pirro. Megjithëse u zemërua me Lysimahun, prapëseprapë ishte i prirur të bënte paqe dhe u takua pët të bërë betimin dhe për ta përforcuar atë me flijime. Por kur u takuan për të bërë fli një dem, një cjap dhe një dash, ky i fundit ra përdhe i ngordhur, pa e prekur fare, dhe ndërsa të tjerët filluan të qeshnin nga kjo ndodhi, prifti Teodor e këshilloi Pirron të mos betohet, duke thënë se hyjnitë paralajmëronin me këtë vdekjen e njërit prej tre mbretërve. Kështu pra, Pirrua nuk bëri paqe.

Megjithëse interesat e Aleksandrit ishin rregulluar disi, prapseprapë Demetri erdhi; dhe u duk e qartë menjëherë se ai vinte në ndihmë të një njeriu, që nuk kishte më nevojë për të dhe që përkndrazi kishte frikë. Në fakt pasi qëndruan së bashku pak ditë me një mosbesim, filluan ti ngrehin kurthe njëri-tjetrit, por Demetri, duke zgjedhur kohën më të përshtatshme, ia kaloi kundërshtarit, vrau djaloshin dhe shpalli veten mbret të Maqedonisë.

Ai edhe më përpara kishte urrejtje dhe donte të hakmerrej me Pirron, mbasi ky i fundit kishte bërë shumë inkursione në Thesali; përveç kësaj lakmia, sëmundje që e kanë mbretërit, prej natyre e bënë që këta të dy fqinjë të mos mundnin të jetonin në besim e pa u ndrojtur njëri me tjetrit dhe sidomos pas vdekjes së Deidamesë. Tani që kishin pushtuar që të dy një pjesë të Maqedonisë dhe interesat e tyre takoheshin, rivaliteti i tyre kishte shkaqe më të rëndësishme. Prandaj Demetri, pasi kishte bërë një ekspeditë fitimtare kundër etolëve, la këtu Pantauhun me një ushtri të madhe dhe vetë u nis kundër Pirros, i cili nga ana e tij, si mori vesh, u nis kundër të parit. Po për shkak të një gabimi në zgjedhjen e rrugës, nuk u takuan dhe Demetri pasi hyri në Epir, filloi ta plaçkisë. 

Pirrua iu va prapa Pantauhut dhe e detyroi të pranojë betejë. Si u përleshën ushtarët, lufta u zgjerua dhe u bë e tëmerrshme sidomos midis komandantëve. Pantauhu, i cili për trimëri, shkathtësi dhe forcë fizike ishte padyshim komandanti më i mirë i mbretit, duke e ndjerë veten të fortë dhe të guximshëm e ngacmonte Pirron, duke e thirrur në dyluftim; dhe Pirrua, të cilit nuk ia kalonte asnjë nga mbretërit për forcë e guxim dhe që donte ta bënte familjare famën e Akilit, më tepër për trimëri se sa për farefisni, shkonte drejt Pantahut në radhët e para të ushtrisë. 

Në fillim luftuan me heshta pastaj, si u përleshën, përdorën shpatat me mjeshtëri dhe forcë. Pirrua mori një plagë, por i shkaktoi armikut dy, një në kofshë dhe tjetrën në qafë dhe e rrëzoi atë poshtë, por nuk mundi ta vrasë se miqtë e tij ia hoqën nga duart. Epirotët, krenarë për fitoren e mbretit të tyre dhe me admirim të madh për trimërinë e tij, u sulën kundër këmbësorisë maqedonase, e thyen, dhe duke i ndjekur ata që po iknin vranë shumë prej tyre dhe zunë të gjallë pesëmijë vetë.

____________
1. Sundues i Thrakisë dhe i një pjese të Azisë së Vogël deri në Frygi.

----------


## land

*I pari midis më të mirëve*

Kjo betejë nuk u shkaktoi maqedonasve aq inat për humbjen që pësuan dhe as aq shumë urrejtje për Pirron, sa ishte përkundrazi e madhe fama dhe admirimi që fitoi Pirrua për trimëritë dhe lëvdatat e gjithë atyre që kishin pare gjestin e tij dhe kishin marrë pjesë në betejë. Në fakt pamjen, shpejtësinë dhe shkathtësinë e tij e gjykonin të ngjashme me atë të Aleksandrit dhe u dukej sikur shikonin tek ai pothuajse hijen dhe një përsëritje të gjallë të sjelljes dhe fuqisë së tij në luftë dhe, ndërsa mbretërit e tjerë kërkonin ta ngjasonin në veshjen e purpurtë, në garden personale dhe në qafën e mënjanuar, vetëm Pirrua i afrohej në luftë dhe në trimërinë personale.

Për aftësinë e tij të madhe në rreshtimin e ushtrisë dhe dijet strategjike mund të shërbejë si prove shkrimet që ai ka lënë mbi këtë çështje. Thuhet se kur u pyet njëherë Antigoni se kush ishte komandanti më i mire u përgjigj: Pirrua, po tia arrijë të plaket, duke dalluar kështu vetëm këtë, midis gjithë bashkëkohësve. Hanibali, sikurse mund të lexohet edhe në jetën e Scipionit, të parin midis gjithë komandantëve për përvojë dhe shkathtësi quajti Pirron, të dytin Scipionin dhe të tretin veten. Duket tamam sikur Pirrua i ishte kushtuar plotësisht dhe thellohej gjithmonë në këtë dije, të cilën e quante me të denjën për mbretërit dhe nuk kujdesej aspak për gjëra të tjera. Thuhet se kur e pyetën në një gosti se cili prej të dyve, që i binin fyellit, Pitoni apo Kafisa, i dukej më i mire, u përgjegj: Komandanti Polyperh[1], duke pohuar me këtë se për  mbretin është më mire të kujdeset dhe të njohi vetëm këto gjëra

_________________
  1. Një prej komandantëve më në zë të Maqedonisë

Marrë nga, burimi

----------

